# Ser molt de la barretina



## Xerinola

Hola gent,

L'altre dia estava amb uns amic de l'escola i recordàvem aquesta frase que deia molt sovint una professora que teníem.
*"En tal o la qual és molt de la barretina"*

M'agradaria saber si també l'utilitzeu. No escric la definició de l'expressió per no influir en les vostres respostes.

Gràcies amics!
X:


----------



## Mei

Ep jove,

No l'havia sentit mai però em sona a "ser molt català". 

A veure què hi diuen els altres.

Salut

Mei


----------



## RIU

Si que ho he sentit però no ho faig servir gaire, per no dir gens. I en el mateix sentit que Mei.


----------



## chics

Hola!

No l'havia sentida mai...

Salut.


----------



## betulina

Ei!
A mi tampoc no em sona gaire, però ho entenc igual que la Mei. De tota manera, jo per això dic més (o sento més) "ser de la ceba".


----------



## Xerinola

Hola!
Hehe molt bona Betu! No coneixia això de ser de la ceba!
Moltes gràcies a tots per les vostres aportacions.
I sí, ho deia en sentit de ser "molt catalanista".

Gràcies altre cop i bon cap de setmana.
X:


----------



## chics

Uf... jo sí he sentit (i dit, hehe...) molt "ser de la ceba", sabeu d'on ve l'expressió? Per què una CEBA?


----------



## sept69

això és el que em pregunto jo..
podria ser que es de la ceba fent refrencia a es de la seva.. i per lo tant es de la seva tv.. la nostra tv bueno quin lio mhe fet jo solet
bon cap de setmana a tots/es


----------



## Mei

Ostres, jo tampoc coneixia "ser de la ceba"! 

Mei


----------



## RIU

sept69 said:


> això és el que em pregunto jo..
> podria ser que es de la ceba fent refrencia a es de la seva.. i per lo tant es de la seva tv.. la nostra tv bueno quin lio mhe fet jo solet
> bon cap de setmana a tots/es


 
Si que ho he dit molt.


----------



## sept69

Mei said:


> Ostres, jo tampoc coneixia "ser de la ceba"!
> 
> Mei


 

ja veus....


----------



## megane_wang

> Originally Posted by *Mei*
> 
> 
> Ostres, jo tampoc coneixia "ser de la ceba"!
> 
> Mei


QUÈÈÈ ?? Renoi !! Jo que ho vaig aprendre de petita... (és que ho sóc força).

Per cert: sí que he sentit algun cop "ésser molt de la barretina", però només per l'associació de la barretina amb els tòpics catalans; no crec que es pugui considerar genuïnament una frase feta d'ús corrent.

Salut !!


----------



## sept69

RIU said:


> Si que ho he dit molt.


 
doncs jo no ho dic gaire això de la ceba... no m'acaba d'agradar ves tu. ostres.. ves va amb accent?


----------



## betulina

sept69 said:


> ves va amb accent?



Quan és "ves" com en aquest cas o "ves per on", amb e oberta, no, sense accent. Va amb accent quan és "vés", amb e tancada, del verb anar: "vés a XXX" (no estic inspirada).


----------



## Xerinola

Moltes gràcies a tots per les vostres aportacions!
Fins ara!
X:


----------



## sept69

betulina said:


> Quan és "ves" com en aquest cas o "ves per on", amb e oberta, no, sense accent. Va amb accent quan és "vés", amb e tancada, del verb anar: "vés a XXX" (no estic inspirada).


 

betulina, que thaig de dir a tu.., encara que hagués pogut mirar-ho al diccionari oi. Moltes gràcies!


----------

